# EVForward webinar by Escalent.co



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I watched a Webinar by Escalent, a marketing company, that conducted a survey, EVForward, of 10,000 potential EV buyers in the September-November time frame of 2019. They collected 600 data points on each respondent and then generated this summary:










There will be an Autoline After Hours program 3/19/2020 and I'll post a link when it comes free. As a hoot, it might be fun to post a survey for folks to self-select what kind of EV owner they were or are. Regardless, I enjoyed the program and how they classified us.

My choice, between "Young Enthusiast" for the tech and "Steward" for the curiosity. I suspect we'll see more news articles about this in the future. But there is a practical side for EV or Earth Days. Understanding future EV buyers we can address their concerns, not the 'rote' often hammered by already committed.

Bob Wilson


----------

